# Rookie



## cateringbychefcarter (8 mo ago)

Can someone please tell me anything in summit start counties for 🍄


----------



## Zabz (Apr 7, 2017)

It seemed like it was just starting last Thursday, but all my good spots in Summit just turned up nothing.


----------



## cateringbychefcarter (8 mo ago)

Ne ohio


Zabz said:


> It seemed like it was just starting last Thursday, but all my good spots in Summit just turned up nothing.


Thanks for your respnyhow ling are the in season? Thank you


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

That depends on the weather. I've seen season that were 3-4 weeks long, some that were 1-2 weeks, and some that never happened at all! I think we'll have more chances after this rain with cooler weather moving in. We are still a ways until the latest I've ever found morels. May 26 or 27.


----------

